# Housing Furniture



## Dubai_AD (May 15, 2011)

Hello All

This is my first post. I am looking for decent fiurniture (new/second-hand) for my recently set-up house. All your comments/ advises are appreciated.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Check dubizzle.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

xchaos777 said:


> Check dubizzle.


Yes this is the best place currently to by this stuff


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

2nd hand - dubizzle.com
New - for value for money would suggest Home Centre (stores in a bunch of places) or Ikea. If you are a real connossieur (or For more expensive stuff), there are a bunch of stores in Mall of Emirates. There are also cheaper chains available like Pan Emirates. There are also a bunch of furniture stores in Karama


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

www.useditemsuae.com


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

rsinner said:


> 2nd hand - dubizzle.com
> New - for value for money would suggest Home Centre (stores in a bunch of places) or Ikea. If you are a real connossieur (or For more expensive stuff), there are a bunch of stores in Mall of Emirates. There are also cheaper chains available like Pan Emirates. There are also a bunch of furniture stores in Karama


I agree about dubizzle.But Home Centre...i would never prefer. Bought few furniture items there n they were disaster.I would prefer Pan - Cheap n Best.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

The way I see it, Ikea is the cheapest place, with PAN Emirates being a step (a real small step) above, then Home Centre. There are places that are much better quality than Home Centre, but if you are looking cheap and also just to have for a few years, then stick to the above mentioned stores. Also, less buyers remorse and when you leave you won't be all sad about either selling at a significant loss or worst case scenario giving/throwing it away.

Good Luck.


----------



## ayekami (May 24, 2011)

Dubizzle for used and ikea for new


----------



## Dubai_AD (May 15, 2011)

Many thanks for all your replies


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone used furniture rentals companys like indigo? Just wanderef what the setup cost would be for 2 bed aprt. Also, where does such companys sell their used futniures since new clients get new furniture


----------



## tara_k (Apr 5, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Has anyone used furniture rentals companys like indigo? Just wanderef what the setup cost would be for 2 bed aprt. Also, where does such companys sell their used futniures since new clients get new furniture


We are waiting for over 2 weeks for rental furniture from Indigo. This has caused us to have to stay in temp living longer which would be fine if we didn't have to small children that we would like to get settled with. So, for now, we have an empty house since July 1st that we can't live in.


----------

